# Game idea of mine



## Shouden (Jun 15, 2010)

It's never been easy to be a wolf. But there is a lot of honor that goes  with such a life. Honor that hangs by a thread, just like our  reputation. Few humans realize this. Few wolves, as well. And that is  the way most of us like it. It isn't a wolf's duty to get involved in  the affairs of man, nor is it a wolf's job to get humans involved in the  affairs of wolves. Or at least, that's what we once believed. However,  it might be in the best interest of both species if the humans knew just  what's like to be a wolf. To feel the thrill of the hunt, the  fellowship of the pack, the loneliess of the solitary wolf, the joy of  pup season, and the fear of being hunted. Design your wolf, have a pack  or be the lone wolf. However, there is strength and fellowship in  numbers. Stick to the fields and forests or venture into the human  cities if you dare. Help the humans, or kill them. Be just another  wolf...Or become a Legend. It's your choice...when you join...


T     h     e
Pack​ 
And when you die...the game doesn't end there. Enter Ghost Mode. Defend  other wolves against enemies or haunt the cities. Of course, you don't  have be a ghost. You could simply start over.

Features:
- Customizable wolves. Pick the fur pattern, color, even the color of the mane based on REAL wolf colors.

- Different types of wolves (maybe) - red wolf, timber wolf, Alaskan grey wolf (arctic wolf), Russian/Eurasian wolf.

- Massive open world to explore and hunt in.

- Lots to do. Hunt elk, caribou, moose, buffalo, boar, rabbits and more. Fend off bear, dogs, coyote, fox, cougar, etc.

- Completely optional missions. Do them, or not. (I'd probably have a way to turn mission markers on and off. But the missions wouldn't neccsarily unlock anything new, but they'd be a way to determine if you'd become a legendary wolf and if you'd be a good legend or a bad legend.

- Lots of Choices. Become a legend, or not. Interact with humans, or not. Get a pack, or not. the choice is yours. Start as a pup, or an adult. Be male or female, Alpha or Omaga. A member of a pack, or a lone wolf.

- Realism. Howl, bark, yelp, growl in massive levels inspired from actual, real world locations

- Ghost Mode. When you die, the game doesn't have to end. Continue on as the ghost of the wolf you created.

- Graveyards and Bulletin boards. Accumulated stats for best living wolves (BBs) and those that have past (graveyard) will show the top ten wolves world wide, and amongst your friends.

Don't know if I'd do a MMO with this or not. I might BETA an MMO version, but I think it'd work better as a more casual game. But could also work for the hardcore gamers who want to do all the missions and become the greatest legend. For the Legend thing, I'd have something like, the bigger legend you are the more wolves or other animals recognize you or feared you. or the more they'd be out to get you, or something.

Anyways, what do you guys think?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

There was a viddygame released on PC a while back, called _Wolf_.  You should look at it, maybe play it too if you can use DOSBox.

It's an interesting idea, just as it was back then with _Wolf_.

Also, NO MMO NO MMO NO MMO.

Also also, interacting with humans almost universally = bad idea for wolves.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There was a viddygame released on PC a while back, called _Wolf_.  You should look at it, maybe play it too if you can use DOSBox.
> 
> It's an interesting idea, just as it was back then with _Wolf_.
> 
> ...



Yeah..I mean, it could kinda work as an MMO, but it'd get REALLY complicated, so it'd probably not be an MMO

and I know it would, but, I kinda like giving people the opportunity to do that. But, if you do that, you'll have all the humans out hunting you down and eventually, they'll kill you.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a feeling that if there was not integrated story it would be boring. What more can you do than just hunt stuff? Usually there would not be much variety because killing is just chasing a mammal and getting the whole pack to bring it down. It would be fun if it was not just being a wolf. Lets say the story is the increasing threat of the human race and the packs struggle to survive....that would be interesting but if it was just "be a wolf" it would get old.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

I mentioned that there would be missions you could do if you wanted. It'd be a lot like GTA in that there would be a storyline you could do if you wanted, but you wouldn't have to. And the storyline would give you different paths and stuff, as well. Like you could talk to a wolf and they'd say that they've lost their pack or their mate, and you could either go in and try to sneak them away from wherever they are, or you could go in and kill everyone/everything that was holding them hostage, or you could just kill everyone, but, if you did that, you might go back to the wolf that gave you the mission and they'd attack you, forcing you to defend yourself or you'd die.

Ghost mode would have it's own set of missions, as well.

But, the point of the game would not only be to show how hard it is to be a wolf, but to also allow a wide amount of freedom and choices. And every choice you make effects the world and the storylines and your wolf


----------



## Alstor (Jun 16, 2010)

This seems A LOT like The Sims and Wolf.

That said, if it can be done right, it can work. My only con is that the game shouldn't fully depend on humans, like in an Over the Hedge way. Hunters are fine, but that should be it. Also, it should have different environments depending on the type of wolf.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

right. And it wouldn't really depend on humans. I'd probably include a human village of some sort in the levels, but they'd be a very small part of the game, and you'd really only interact with them if you wanted to or in the missions.

I'd say it'd be more like Wolf with better graphics and a bit more options. Like I'd want the fur on the wolves to blow in the wind and everything to just be gorgeous. And it'd probably be for PS3, Xbox 360 and PC. (I'd make one for the Wii, but I don't think it'd work with that system.)


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

Why dont you ask a modder to mod a game first to try out the idea.


----------



## Riv (Jun 16, 2010)

A game where you're a wolf could be cool, depending on how it's done... It all depends on the system you have in mind for controlling the wolf. Is it like a basic RPG or RTS style click and choose sort of a deal? Or do you control the wolf directly?


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 16, 2010)

GTW

Grand Theft Wolf


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

Yithian said:


> Why dont you ask a modder to mod a game first to try out the idea.



I might do that. I was thinking about eventually getting LBP 2 and making version of it on there. (which I would later use as a trailer for the full game). But I guess one could also do it with Half-life 2 or something.



Riv said:


> A game where you're a wolf could be cool, depending on how it's done... It all depends on the system you have in mind for controlling the wolf. Is it like a basic RPG or RTS style click and choose sort of a deal? Or do you control the wolf directly?


 
I'd most likely have the wolf controlled directly. I know Wolf is more of a RTS with the point and click style.

Another thing I was thinking of was kind of a SOCOM style controls for controlling the pack. (with a bit of RTS mixed in). Say you're the Alpha wolf and you have 30 wolves under you. When on a hunt you could, first, select the wolves you want to go with you and you can send the other groups in different direction. So, let's say, ten wolves go with you, ten go off to hunt elsewhere, and maybe the rest stay at the den.

Now, you find a deer, and are ready to hunt. You could select say five wolves to flank the deer on one side, or even tell one group to chase the pray towards you.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I might do that. I was thinking about eventually getting LBP 2 and making version of it on there. (which I would later use as a trailer for the full game). But I guess one could also do it with Half-life 2 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LBP 2 would be crap for that

Look at Oblivion. That has a full modding tool set, great scenery and , better actual mammals that the wolf can hunt. Excluding the mythical creatures there are deer, horses and I think bears but  wolves dont hunt bears. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibXK4NI7sUo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vomehQK_hxQ

This shows you the animals and there is a fox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1wP1E9BCRw

Lol there is already a mod that you can change into a wolf 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHvygZZ9Vc0

So yes your idea is perfectly possible


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I'm no programmer, but I bet it wouldn't be too hard to find someone to do a mod version of what I'm thinking of. Even if it'd only be have a handful of the features I want.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

What did you think of the videos?

By modding I meant pc modding btw because bethesda actually provide a modding kit that is great....but only on PC


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

The scenery, is great, but some of the gameplay is a little unrealistic. (It took like 80 swings with the sword to down a bore...that's a REALLY dull sword. Lots of blood in the crab and the wolf killed a dear and the other deer seemed oblivious to it.)

But, yeah, it'd be great for a proof of concept game. (and might be similar to the graphics of the Xbox 360 version, but I think for the PC and PS3 versions I'd have a lot better textures and graphics. like modeling of each grass blade (which would be similar to the fur textures) and actually contract between the animals.)


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

Well as I said if you want to mod the PC is the only way to go. I mean if you want to do the concept cheaply then PC modding is the way to go (how many small developers start). Anyway I guess it is just a concept.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

Shouden said:


> The scenery, is great, but some of the gameplay is a little unrealistic. (It took like 80 swings with the sword to down a bore...that's a REALLY dull sword. Lots of blood in the crab and the wolf killed a dear and the other deer seemed oblivious to it.)



Well you cant have everything unless you are the developer


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

yup..I might also post the idea in a couple other forums to see what the reaction is.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

Shouden said:


> yup..I might also post the idea in a couple other forums to see what the reaction is.



Btw post the idea on TES Nexus


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 16, 2010)

This sounds like a great idea! Notify me if it starts being made because it sounds really nice!


----------



## Syradact (Jun 16, 2010)

Shouden said:


> T     h     e
> Pack​


 I like your idea, not the MMO part so much. Only because I swore to Cthulu I'd never play one ever again. Single player mode plz!


Tycho said:


> There was a viddygame released on PC a while back, called _Wolf_.  You should look at it, maybe play it too if you can use DOSBox.


Searching for this game took me to a Youtube video of the gameplay, and a snarky comment there led me to WolfQuest which may or may not suck.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Searching for this game took me to a Youtube video of the gameplay, and a snarky comment there led me to WolfQuest which may or may not suck.



It sucks.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah, I saw the WolfQuest thing and it instantly reminded me of "EverQuest" which is an MMO, which I don't play, or care to play (except for a FPS MMO and MMORs)

This is leading me to realize that if I DO make "The Pack" it wouldn't be an MMO. Probably be more of an Adventure game or something more like Fallout 3 or GTA3


----------



## Riv (Jun 16, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I'd most likely have the wolf controlled directly.


 
That's good, there are too many of that other kind of game.

You have to be careful about controls, especially when it comes to attacking, since the way an effective predator attacks is very focused on particular appendages and well planned. When was the last time you saw a cheetah take down an antelope by scratching its side a couple times? You'd have to have a very effective method for controlling direction fluidly, and context-sensitive attacks, that would allow for tackling and bites to the throat during a hunt, but also intricate moves necessary during "hand-to-hand" combat against other wolves and humans that you can't get a running start at.

I'm not a great programmer, but I'm a decent game artist, if you need some models done. As far as an engine, I would suggest blender+crystalspace, it's free, open source, cross platform, and gets pretty good performance, I played a bit of a WIP mmo someone was making with that engine, and it's looked very nice. Here's a list of projects using the crystalspace engine: http://www.crystalspace3d.org/main/Projects_Using_CS

And blender is just fantastic of its own accord, though its internal game engine is not really up to par for a full-scale game, and it's best just to use it for the modeling end.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not a programmer, either.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 16, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I'm not a programmer, either.


 So, are you just going to present your ideas to some game companies? That seems like the path you're taking.


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Also also, interacting with humans almost universally = bad idea for wolves.


 
In _Wolf_, I would always get shot after killing dem cows.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> So, are you just going to present your ideas to some game companies? That seems like the path you're taking.


 
I might.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have enough time tonight to finish reading it all but it sounds pretty good.  I'd get it, if it was for the PC or PS3 for under $20.  Or even free


----------



## Yithian (Jun 17, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I might.


 
I have a feeling that the idea would be turned down. Really publishers want something that appeals to a large percentage of the market which right now is anything related to shooting.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2010)

I would just like to say one thing, Shouden: to me it really feels like you're injecting a bit too much anthropomorphism into this idea.  I mean, I know it's kinda subjective to say so, but still.


----------



## -Blue- (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you've read too much Jack London, but this game would definitely appeal to furries.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I'm not a programmer, either.


That is very telling ... and unfortunately, not in a good way.

Game publishing is not much different from book publishing:  99.99 ... % of the time companies do not and will not accept ideas offered unsolicited from the general public.  The bar for entry is very, very high.

Game ideas are like novel ideas:  Anybody and everybody has one, but if you want to sink your teeth into making those dreams a reality, you _need_ to be able to take matters into your own hands and shoulder it all by yourself.  It's *not pretty*.  But you won't get your name attached to a highly visible line in the credits (director, producer, etc.) by just asking other people to do all the work for you while you sit back and oversee the thing as a whole.

This is from someone who spent countless hours in DOS working on their various game ideas via QBasic, getting as far as some extremely simplistic (but still functional) game engines, but never seeing any of them through to actual completion.  The farthest I ever got was an ASCII top-down engine (think ZZT), an ASCII 2D fighter, and a simple Tetris clone (two-player, even!).  By that point the ideas were outgrowing QBasic's limits; genius programming this was not.


----------



## Riv (Jun 17, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Game publishing is not much different from book publishing:  99.99 ... % of the time companies do not and will not accept ideas offered unsolicited from the general public.  The bar for entry is very, very high.


 
I've read this as well... And I believe it.

About not being a programmer, programming isn't THAT hard, especially if you've got an engine to work with, I taught myself some javascript and a very little bit of python just by playing around, ad was able to get some decent results with it. Having spent many years trying to make my own games, the best advice I can give you is this;

Start simple, aim low. Do not try to make the whole thing at once. If you can get the basic directional controls functioning in a month, you're making good time. and NEVER start with your big idea. You'll keep starting and restarting it over and over as you learn new things, until eventually, you're so sick of the concept that you can't go on with it, and you're only 2% done (for the fiftieth time). Make stupid little mini-games that everyone's already seen before, just to learn about what your limits are, how fast you can work, how to code, and what works and doesn't in a game. Only start your real project once you're sure you're ready for it. (You'll actually only be 1/3 of the way as ready as you should be, but it's still better than nothing...)


----------



## Shouden (Jun 17, 2010)

*shrug* it's just an idea. Whether it becomes an actual game or not is a COMPLETELY different beast.I'd ONLY submit it to actual game developers if there was enough interest.

And I don't know what you mean by "too much anthropomorphism" You'd be a feral wolf, doing things wolves do. If i included dialogue for the wolves it'd probably be something similar to Okami, and be made up of the natural sounds a wolf makes.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2010)

Shouden said:


> *shrug* it's just an idea. Whether it becomes an actual game or not is a COMPLETELY different beast.I'd ONLY submit it to actual game developers if there was enough interest.


I don't want to sound too negative.  It's okay to dream (really), but if you're going to shoot for something, at least aim for something you can hit.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Shouden said:


> And I don't know what you mean by "too much anthropomorphism" You'd be a feral wolf, doing things wolves do. If i included dialogue for the wolves it'd probably be something similar to Okami, and be made up of the natural sounds a wolf makes.


 
Well, the concept of "help the humans or kill them" is a little peculiar - altruism (towards other species, anyway) is an alien concept to even smart critters like wolves, it's much more of a human concept (also dolphins, but everyone knows they're freaks anyway).  Also, "taking the first steps towards being domesticated - is this really a good idea?" is a question that the player would be/should be asking.

Also, "communication" between wolves is much more about body language than vocalization.  Keep that in mind when creating "dialogue".


----------



## Shouden (Jun 18, 2010)

that's true. I was thinking actually initially of when communicate with another wolf, a dialogue box would pop up without any sort of sound from the wolves.


----------

